# Biting



## Annwlynn (Jan 12, 2022)

Hi I’m having a bit of trouble with Billy & biting He is now 5 months &we were getting on great he would sit on my hand when I told him to “ come on “ he would jump on &eat millet but ….the last 2days he still jumps on but has started biting my fingers I don’t do anything I just let him hoping he’ll stop I am wondering if he is growing up & is being a teenager Any tips on how to deal with this problem would be appreciated He does still come to bars when I talk to him &lets me stroke his beak &tummy without biting so l am lost thanking you in advance


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Please take a look at this info Biting - A Learned And Often Avoidable Behavior


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It sounds as though Billy has reached his hormonal stage.
You can try to get Billy to repeatedly "step up" from finger to finger several times in a row right after he bites. 
When he realizes this will happen every time he bites, he may stop.
Some people push back gently on the budgie’s beak when it bites. 
The budgie will stop biting in order to regain his balance.*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

This link may also be helpful: 









Why is my young budgie suddenly aggressive?


You have a young budgie that perhaps you just recently started making some good progress with and now he or she comes to you for millet, etc. One day, s/he bites you, even when s/he's never done that before, and refuses to come out of the cage! The next day is the same, you try to cajole your...




www.talkbudgies.com


----------



## Annwlynn (Jan 12, 2022)

FaeryBee said:


> *It sounds as though Billy has reached his hormonal stage.
> You can try to get Billy to repeatedly "step up" from finger to finger several times in a row right after he bites.
> When he realizes this will happen every time he bites, he may stop.
> Some people push back gently on the budgie’s beak when it bites.
> The budgie will stop biting in order to regain his balance.*


This hormonal stage what exactly is it? Is it like puberty in humans &what signs are there & will he grow out of it?
Is there anything’s I can do to help him through it? 
Sorry so many questions but I want to do the best for him & get him to be tame and happy 
thank you


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Did you read the link I provided above? That explains it


----------



## Annwlynn (Jan 12, 2022)

StarlingWings said:


> Did you read the link I provided above? That explains it


Yes thank you I have read your article & it was very helpful I am now waiting for him to get out of this phase I hope it is not too long as I miss playing with him


----------

